# Preise



## kruschî (15. Juni 2009)

hallo liebe kolleginnen und kollegen,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so an gold für high end (skill 450) verzauberungen nehmt.
damit ist nicht die gilde oder freunde gemeint sondern wenn irgendwer im 
handelschannel nach einer verzauberung sucht.

vielen dank euch schonmal

mfg


----------



## Tundohr (16. Juni 2009)

Huhu,

ich nehme das was ich bekomme. Das höchste war mal 20G für ne Ulduar Verzauberung oO.
Sprich auf meinem Server lohnt sich VZ was TG angeht überhaupt nicht. Ich hatte es auch schon öfters, dass ich von jemandem gar kein Trinkgeld bekommen habe, nichtmal ein dankeschön. Ich verzaubere nur noch Gildis und Bekannte.

Gruß

Tun


----------



## Gonschi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich mache es auch auf freiwillige basis - wenn einer nix rein legt, frag ich ihn erst, obs nix gibt, bevor ich handel bestätige. wenn er sagt, er hat nix... ja wayne... is dann halt mal so.

am meisten gold beim verzauberer mach ich nicht über tg sondern entzaubern. durchstöber das ah und guck, was du günstig bekommst und schau, was evtl. raus kommt. aber denke, da du nicht geschrieben hast, wie verdiene ich mit verzaubern, interessiert dich nur das tg.

also ich bekomme in der regel 10g je verzauberung - allerdings bei ulduar verzauberungen würde ich schon an den 20g fest halten - können halt nicht übermäßig viele die rezepte.

ich nehme zum teil auch mal mats als tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kruschî (16. Juni 2009)

hallo,

ich danke euch beiden erstmal für die antworten. ich habe mir ein makro erstellt ind dem 
geschrieben steht das ich gegen mats und tg verzaubere. ich frage einfach immer vorher was es an tg gibt, um die sache zu umgehen, 
das ich gar keins bekomme.

mfg


----------



## Ollimua (14. Juli 2009)

Ich überlass es komplett dem anderen, was er mir für die VZ geben. Auch wenn sie nachfragen was ich denn dafür bekomme, sag ich einfach"das was du mir dafür geben magst" Sind dann meist zwischen 5 und 50 Gold.


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Matskosten nehme ich definitiv. Allerdings halte ich mich dabei nach meinem Einkaufspreis, nicht dem durchschnittlichen Kaufpreis.
Da das oft zu Aerger fuehrt verzaubere ich fuer nicht Gildies nur noch wenn die die Mats bringen.

Dann richte ich mich nach dem Rezept, was es mich an Gold und Zeit gekostet hat. Ich uebertreibe es nicht, aber irgendwo muss ich ja mein
Gold auch wieder her bekommen.


----------



## -Azurak- (7. August 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese, tut ihr mir schon fast leid.

Ich hatte mit meinem DK als erster das Rezept für die Def-schuhe und den Dmg-Gürtel. Da gab es zwischen 200g und 800g.
Bin hier nur durchs stöbern reingekommen, mein Twink ist Verzauberer [Skill ~410] für die Ring verzauberung, und am meißten geld mache ich damit, wenn ich in einer inni die sachen disse und die leute dann die splitter vergessen (auch wenn ich net mehr dran denk) dann steht man auf einmal in dala mit 14 tiefenkristallen aus naxx 10er in der tasche.


----------



## DJ Murraat (7. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Ich überlass es komplett dem anderen, was er mir für die VZ geben. Auch wenn sie nachfragen was ich denn dafür bekomme, sag ich einfach"das was du mir dafür geben magst" Sind dann meist zwischen 5 und 50 Gold.




jo der preis ist ok.

gebe auch immer so 15-30g kommt auf die verz an.


----------



## Anaximedes (21. August 2009)

Meine Frage bezieht sich leider nicht auf den Inhalt des Threads wenn er auch mit Preisen zu tun hat. 

Was kostet es ca insgesamt Verzaubern hochzuskillen wenn man lvl 80 ist? Mir gehts es nicht darum spezielle Verzauberungen zur erlangen, sondern möchte nur lvl 78 Gegenstände entzaubern können (bin Juwe)


----------



## ztryqer (28. August 2009)

Ich verzauber gar nicht direkt (für Fremde), sondern nur auf Waffen- und Rüstungspergamente... damit lässt sich auch noch richtig Gold verdienen.

Dank der Epic-Flut in PdC sind die Preise für Tiefenkristalle im Keller: 10er-Pack für 260 G im AH gekauft und Berserker-Pergament für 695 G verkauft. 
Andere profitable Verzauberungen sind Waffenmeister, Schild-Def und diverse Sturmangriff/Zaubermacht-VZ: Preise zw. 50 und 120 G.

Schleierstaub, Kosmische Essenzen und Prismasplitter erhalte ich zum großen Teil aus selbst gecrafteten Plattenhelmen/ -schultern und Waffen -> musste zwar einiges an Saronit und noch viel mehr Kobalt farmen, aber die für's leveln erstellten Pergamente haben auch einiges an Gold eingebracht. Wenn man einen Sammel- und Crafterberuf hat kostet VZ zu skillen nur Zeit und spätestens ab Skill ~400 _kann_ man Profit machen.


----------



## Arakosh (26. September 2009)

Ich nehme auch nur das was ich zugesteckt bekomme. Jedoch merke ich mir wer was und wieviel gibt. Wobei ich jedoch denke , dass die Aussage "Ich habe grade kein Gold" schlichtweg eine Ausrede ist. Gold geht immer , Trinkgold meiner Meinung auch. Ich persöhnlich gebe pro Verz. 15 Gold , finde das ist ein recht humaner Preis den auch jeder Zahlen kann.


----------



## Blueullr (30. Oktober 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, tut ihr mir schon fast leid.
> 
> Ich hatte mit meinem DK als erster das Rezept für die Def-schuhe und den Dmg-Gürtel. Da gab es zwischen 200g und 800g.
> Bin hier nur durchs stöbern reingekommen, mein Twink ist Verzauberer [Skill ~410] für die Ring verzauberung, und am meißten geld mache ich damit, wenn ich in einer inni die sachen disse und die leute dann die splitter vergessen (auch wenn ich net mehr dran denk) dann steht man auf einmal in dala mit 14 tiefenkristallen aus naxx 10er in der tasche.




Schon mal dran gedacht das aus Eigeninitiative per Post fair zu teilen?
Wäre für mich Ehrensache!
Ich für meinen Teil will ja auch nicht zu dem schlechten Ruf der VZler auf vielen Realms beitragen!
Die Aufrichtigkeit wird auch meist damit belohnt das ich immer wieder die Post zurückbekomme, mit dem Kommmentar das das sehr nett sei und ich das gerne behalten darf.

Blue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onichon (15. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir kommt drauf an. Ich bekomme immer so zwischen 5 und 30 Gold. Wenn dann allerdings so Leute kommen, die nicht mal TG für Berserker oder so geben, dann "vergesse" ich schon mal denen zu sagen, dass sie auf der Waffe Berserker schon drauf haben und hau das einfach noch mal drauf.


----------



## Laberede (16. Dezember 2009)

Onichon schrieb:


> Wenn dann allerdings so Leute kommen, die nicht mal TG für Berserker oder so geben, dann "vergesse" ich schon mal denen zu sagen, dass sie auf der Waffe Berserker schon drauf haben und hau das einfach noch mal drauf.



Ich glaube da muss ich jetzt nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Dezember 2009)

in der regel lasse ich mich von gildenmembern verzaubern.  dafür zahl ich nichts. im gegenzug bekommen sie aber auch ihre steinchen gratis geschliffen.

mats sind immer vorraussetzung, ich bring meine mit und sie die ihren.
wenn ich in der gilde mal keinen verzauberer antreffe, dann such ich mir halt einen in /1.
beim trinkgeld bin ich nicht knauserig. 50 g für berserker sind da drin. im verhältnis zu den materialkosten finde ich es angemessen.

man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das virtuelles geld ist.  im realen leben hab ich da nicht viel von.
aber ein verzauberer, der von mir ein gutes tg bekommt, der wird mich beim nächsten wunsch nach einer verzauberung gerne beraten und sich zeit für mich nehmen.


----------



## STL (21. Dezember 2009)

ich nehm was ich krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich grundsätzlich keine Mats stelle muss derjenige sich das zeug eh selber kaufen.
Was sich ne Zeit lang als EXTREM lukrativ erwiesen hat bei mir war das entzaubern von Gegenständen.. Habe mir auch geben lassen, was die Leute für richtig empfanden und oft waren das mehrere gegenstände, deren Diss ich behalten durfte und dazu bis zu 200g.. das war schon fein. Nur hat sich das leider verlaufen. Seit 3.3 hat eh jeder Mats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss man sich durch lustige Makros und flotte Sprüche von dem "Biete [Verzauberkunst] ggn Mats u TG. /w me" abheben.


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. November 2010)

10 g pro vz sind standard

für seltenere sachen wie 30 zm/9 ausdauer armschiene/4 werte usw sind 50g+ fällig


----------



## Cassiopheia (9. November 2010)

Grundsätzlich überlass ich es den Leuten selber wieviel sie mir geben. (Mats muss jeder selber mitbringen) - Der Kellner in der Bar sagt mir ja auch net wieviel TG ich zu zahlen habe 

Leute die nichts zahlen kriegen ne Notiz von mir, auf deren Posts im /2 reagier ich dann nicht mehr.
Standard ist 10g. Find ich für alle käuflichen Rezepte total ok. (Bei Low-Level Sachen vom Lehrer kommts mir eher auf die Geste drauf an, da bin ich auch mit 1g zufrieden)
Für Droprezepte sollte es aber schon ein bisschen mehr, genauso für welche die Ruffarmerei erfordern.. alles was selten ist und mit Arbeit für den VZ verbunden war, sollte schon bissl höher entlohnt werden. (Waffe 30 ZM, World Rnd Drops, Waffe 15 Agi etc)

Bekommen hab ich alles zwischen nichts und 150g an TG für eine VZ.

Was ich besonders dreist find, sind Leute die nichts (oder fast nichts = unter 10g) zahlen, nachdem sie sich ihr ganzes Gear haben VZ lassen, man am besten vorher noch alles selber dissen sollte + Beratung was denn am Besten geeignet sei für deren Klasse.. das ist absolutes No-Go! Ich find da wär schon ein bissl mehr fällig.

Selber zahle ich fürs Craften lassen immer mindestens 10g. Je nach Aufwand halt. Wenn wer direkt vorher ne Gebühr verlangt, such ich weiter (selbst wenn die niedriger lag, als das was ich selbst gezahlt hätte).

Gildis / Freunde natürlich eh kostenlos gegen Mats, wie die meisten anderen wohl auch.


----------



## Malohin (21. November 2010)

STL schrieb:


> [...] Diss ich behalten durfte und dazu bis zu 200g.. das war schon fein. Nur hat sich das leider verlaufen. Seit 3.3 hat eh jeder Mats



Deswegen wär' ich ja dafür, dass der Verzauberer in der Ini direkt wenn was entzaubert wird Geld dafür
bekommt (je nach Itemlevel z.B. 0,5 Silber pro Punkt). Sind zwei Verzauberer in der Gruppe, wird natürlich
geteilt...


----------

